#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Teaching-you Job Interview Skills CD

## ameer

Teaching-you Job Interview Skills
Training CD + Bonus Book | 479 MB | Graphics: 800 x 600 | English
Have you ever been in a job interview and been asked questions that have made your mind go blank? Questions like what are your strengths?, or even worse  what are your weaknesses?



Have you ever been in a job interview and been asked questions that have made your mind go blank? Questions like what are your strengths?, or even worse  what are your weaknesses?

Whether youre new to the job market, out of work or looking for a new challenge, Teaching-you Job Interview Skills helps you gauge the best answers to even the toughestquestions that an interviewer can fire at you.

No two job interviews are the same and the key to success lies in thorough preparation and practice. Teaching-you Job Interview Skills provides everything you need to make a good impression and supply the interviewer with the answers theyre looking for.

Designed to eliminate stress and nerves, Teaching-you Job Interview Skills will boost your confidence and prepare you for anything the interviewer decides to throw at you. With random interviewer selection and random question choice, the interview practice is reflective of a real interview situation. Practice answering over 500 video interview questions, with the added advantage of a useful hints section which explains the nature of the question and provides examples of what you should - and shouldnt - say. Teaching-you Job Interview Skills gives you the confidence and interview know-how to go out there and secure the job of your dreams.



Download links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Teaching-you Job Interview Skills CD

----------


## fathymohamed

thank you man but the link not found in rapid shere, pls. try to up load the files in other server

----------


## ameer

i test all link and all work except part  20 , i will solve this problem soon

----------


## Pablocien

Ameer,

I wait for file 20.

please don't forget

----------


## adarshjaiswal

can u please upload it on 4shared.com or mihd.net becoz rapidsharedoesn't allot me the space.

----------


## adarshjaiswal

I really need it as my semesters are over and mow ggoing to hunt for the job.
thanks

----------


## adarshjaiswal

File 20 doesn't work. Can u upload it again please

----------


## HEDDYJAZY

Goooooooooooooooooood work

----------


## mojahid

thank ... but Rapid share  :Frown:

----------


## octavio_mdk

without the part 20 w can not see anything, please reupload it, goo job!!!!

----------


## Pablocien

Please, anyone post the part 20........because the link dont work

----------


## edson.ortega

Follow these links I have already downloaded and works,

Have a nice day!!!!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vichoo84

The password link provided is taking to some other site.. I am not able to get the password... can any one post the password..



thanks...See More: Teaching-you Job Interview Skills CD

----------

